# VoIP mit Dialer?



## BigWoelfi (11 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich Erkenntnisse, ob Dialer VoIP nutzen können?

*Sonderrufnummern anzurufen ist zwar nicht möglich - aber:*

Wenn man so einen Router benutzt, an den Telefone angeschlossen werden und die dann mit so Vorrangregelungen konfiguriert sind, kann dieser Weg auch von Dialersoftware genutzt werden?

Ich frage deshalb, weil man jetzt ja Wählverbindungen über DSL aufbaut bei VoIP. Der Vorteil von DSL war ja bisher, dass eine direkte Verbindung zur Vermittlungsstelle bestand, ohne dass eine Wählverbindung dabei bestanden hat.
Jetzt wird ja plötzlich tatsächlich über DSL eine Wählverbindung hergestellt. Könnten sich Dialer diese Art der Wahlmöglichkeit zu Nutze machen?

Bei manchen Dialern geht das ja auch, indem parallel zur DSL-Verbindung zu dem kostenpflichtigen Dienst eine tatsächliche Wählverbindung über Telefonleitung hergestellt wird, die so lange offen gehalten werden muss, wie der Dienst oder das Angebot genutzt wird.
Über die Vorrangregelung im Router wäre dann so ein Umweg nicht notwendig evtl., sondern es würde direkt zu einer 0900er Rufnummer das Wählen möglich? Vorausgesetzt, der Programmierer des Dialers wäre versiert genug?
Das hat es ja voher auch gegeben, dass der User gar nicht bemerkt hat, dass beispielsweise über den 2. ISDN-Kanal eine zweite Verbindung unbemerkt aufgebaut worden ist, die dann im Nachhinein den User viel Geld gekostet hat.

Vom Router mal abgesehen, hat es auch schon andere Dialer-Vorkommnisse gegeben. Ich erinnere da nur mal an die HAS-Gschichte, wo Leute Rechnungen zugesandt bekamen, deren Rechner auf eine Frankfurter Festnetzrufnummer angerufen haben und die dann auf ihrem EVN diese Rufnummer tatsächlich draufstehen hatten. Im Anschluss bekamen die Leute dann eine Rechnung über einen Festbetrag und Freischaltcode zu irgend welchen Porno-Seiten.

Dieses Szenario ist über VoIP sicher auch ohne Router möglich, oder? Wer kennt sich mit dieser Materie aus und kann mal was dazu schreiben?

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## Stalker2002 (11 Dezember 2005)

BigWoelfi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man so einen Router benutzt, an den Telefone angeschlossen werden und die dann mit so Vorrangregelungen konfiguriert sind, kann dieser Weg auch von Dialersoftware genutzt werden?



In solchen Routern lassen sich auch ohne große Technik-Kenntnisse die 0190er- und 0900er- Nummernkreise "schutz-erden".
Wichtige Hotline-Nummern die man trotzdem braucht, lassen sich per Whitelist von dieser Sperre ausnehmen.

Meine Erfahrung mit der Fritz!Box-Fon an einem Analoganschluss ohne Komfortmerkmale ist, das man damit deutlich mehr Kontrolle darüber hat, was über den Anschluß möglich ist und was nicht.


----------

